# PICTURES OF POOR FAT PETUNIA!



## iluvwalkers (Nov 23, 2006)

HERE SHE IS! SHE DOESN'T SEEM TO BE UNCOMFORTABLE.






PETUNIAS 61 INCH BELLY! :new_shocked:






ENJOYING A BITE TO EAT !






THE "UDDER SHOT" BUT WAIT...THERE'S NO UDDER



: DUE SEPTEMBER :no:






I HAD TO ADD MY WALKER



: MAJOR, HE WAS LOOKING ON WHILE WE TOOK THE PICTURES!


----------



## lilfoot (Nov 23, 2006)

Awww! Petunia is sweet & so is your daughter.

I bet I know who picked the colour of her halter...

...just have a peek at the boots & hat...a purple fan?

& yah her belly looks big but not ready to pop yet.

Sandy


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 23, 2006)

Zada is so cute



:

Petunia is so FAT



:

Her crotch looks ...well...normal



: there ain't no baby coming out of there anytime soon.

Your Walker is gorgeous.

Oh Nikki...I don't know what to tell ya.

She most certinally is a BIG girl



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Nov 23, 2006)

TERI, DO YOU THINK PUMPKIN PIE WOULD WORK THE SAME AS A JELLY DOUGHNUT :lol: ! NIKKI


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 23, 2006)

Nikki, When did you say she was due?



: Has she been ultrasounded?



: Do you even feel any movement?



: She dont have anything going on BACK there yet :bgrin I think if shes bred you have a little wait yet.



: Corinne


----------



## iluvwalkers (Nov 23, 2006)

WHEN I BOUGHT HER THEY SAID, SEP. BUT SHE WAS PASTURE BRED. SHE NEVER CAME INTO HEAT HERE. AND WE THINK WE SEE AND FEEL MOVEMENT



:. SHE HAS GROWN SINCE WE GOT HER :new_shocked: ! THE VET HERE DOESN'T DO ULTRASOUNDS. I COULD HAVE BLOOD DRAWN. NIKKI


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 23, 2006)

You might try Pumpkin Pie



: Why Not !

Next time you are out to the barn...push on her belly

Is it hard & tight? or does it give like a real Stiff dough?

When you feel her belly and around her Udders...does that feel hard/tight?

Is there ANY swelling at the base of her nipples going into her tummy?

She really looks prego....and so did Shannon's, but Shannon's turned up not

Now don't go driving out to the barn without a fully charged battery & cell phone



:



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 23, 2006)

If you press a little right in FRONT of her udder, you should feel "baby" kick. Give it a try. Corinne


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 24, 2006)

iluvwalkers said:


> WHEN I BOUGHT HER THEY SAID, SEP. BUT SHE WAS PASTURE BRED. SHE NEVER CAME INTO HEAT HERE. AND WE THINK WE SEE AND FEEL MOVEMENT
> 
> 
> 
> : . SHE HAS GROWN SINCE WE GOT HER :new_shocked: !


[SIZE=12pt]Ohhhh, that story is EXACTLY like mine Nikki... even the month that Maggie was supposed to be due is the same. I hope yours and Petunia's has a better ending than mine though...



: I would do the blood test to put your mind at ease... That's why I had the ultrasound done. It was driving me nuts...lol Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## jdomep (Dec 1, 2006)

She looks pg to me too!

Here is a similar picture of our Minnie 4 weeks before






and from the front






She had no bag until maybe 2 weeks before and it wasn't big at all - but (if you remember) stopped eating and slipped into hyperlipidemia :no: But she had us 24/7 and we got her turned around and she had Tommy at noon in the pasture



:

Also when we got Gracie in Aug 05 our vet did an internal and said she wasn't pg at all - so I am not real sure where Vernon came from 5 weeks later



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 1, 2006)

jdomep said:


> She looks pg to me too!
> 
> Here is a similar picture of our Minnie 4 weeks before
> 
> ...


I AM KINDA THINKING SHE MIGHT NOT BE PREGNANT :no: . I WAS SO HOPING FOR A BABY. I CAN'T FIGURE WHY SHE LOOKS SO BIG. SHE HAS THAT BIG BELLY BUT HER NECK HER NECK ISN'T FATTY AT ALL. MY TALKED TO THE VET AND THEY WILL DO AN ULTRASOUND BUT IT WLL COST $130.00 SO THATS NOT SOMETHING WE CAN DO RIGHT NOW



: SHE SEEMS TO BE COMFORTABLE, WHO KNOWS



: NIKKI


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 1, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]I hope she is Nikki! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you...



: Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------

